
Bitcoin in America - _pius
https://medium.com/@joyce/bitcoin-in-america-120ad2a2dd32
======
01Michael10
Here is my thoughts about this post while I patiently wait for my dogecoin
from Joyce...

It's understood a lot of poor people are not part of the banking financial
system but I don't think it's just because they are poor. Most people I think
opt out because of general ignorance or are hiding from something (involved in
criminal activity, owe child care/alimony, etc).

I enjoy a free checking account with no minimum balance and don't have ATM
fees if use one of my bank's machines. Overdraft fees? Just don't spend more
money then you have in your account. It's not that hard...

On digital currency like Bitcoin, I am just not on board yet. It seems to just
be a niche thing right now that most people seem into merely for speculation.
It's not close to being like a real currency and doubt it will be anytime
soon.

